# Futaba 2.4GHz Fasst System



## awhite (Feb 10, 2002)

Has anyone had any experince with this system.


----------



## AJS (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes I have the system and I love it, I have 3 brushless cars with 3 different receivers and I have had absolutely 0 problems. Great product, never have to worry about someone on your frequency, who has the clip, and having to wait to practice until your channel is free.

I am very satisfied.


----------



## Hitman II (Jan 27, 2006)

I have one, it works great, easy to set up. Ran it at the Ovalmansters


----------



## Denney (Mar 12, 2002)

Bunch of guys used them in Cleveland (myself included), no problems at all. Best part is if you don't have digital servos you don't have to use it in HRS mode, the receiver will automatically use whatever mode (HRS/PPM) the radio is set to.

Denney


----------



## adamliehr (Mar 24, 2003)

Ran the 2.4 FASST System at the 2006 Oval Masters, not 1 glitch all week!!! 

It is the best 2.4 system on the market!!!!

Adam Liehr
Team Futaba


----------



## AJS (Mar 21, 2002)

I ran my system last weekend at the BRL race in Green Bay, not one problem, rock solid all weekend. Great system.


----------



## tanktruck88 (Jan 29, 2002)

I have the older 3PJ system. Does anyone know if it will work it that system?


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I have the same thing, and was told that the original and the "pro" Spektrum modules will work with the 3pj. That came directly from a question I asked on the Spektrum web site.
Don


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

tanktruck88 said:


> I have the older 3PJ system. Does anyone know if it will work it that system?


You can't expect a straight answer from Futaba on this - they want you to buy a new 3PK radio.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

If you are refering to my previous reply, the answer came from the Spektrum web site, not Futaba.....


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

Easy said:


> If you are refering to my previous reply, the answer came from the Spektrum web site, not Futaba.....


This thread is about the futaba 2.4 system not the spektrum sytem!


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I must have gotten confused, I think the thread says Spektrum, and they are talking about the 3PJ radio. Futaba's own 2.4 system is for the 3PK only. It will not fit the older radios.


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

Easy said:


> I must have gotten confused, I think the thread says Spektrum, and they are talking about the 3PJ radio. Futaba's own 2.4 system is for the 3PK only. It will not fit the older radios.


 
not true the new 2.4 system will work just fine with the 3pj. the module is the sime size. just put it in ppm mode


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I am sorry if I was wrong. Just going by what I was told.....
Don


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Easy said:
 

> I am sorry if I was wrong. Just going by what I was told.....
> Don


Probably because you asked Futaba. They will tell you that anything for the 3PK won't work in the older radios because they want you to buy a 3PK.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I saw the module in a hobby shop, and I thought it said on the package that it was for the 3PK only. Sorry for any misconception it may have caused.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Of course it says "for 3PK only". That is also the answer I got when I asked Futaba if the AM 27MHz module they sell for the 3PK would work in the 3PJS. They said no. Guess what: it does. I almost would bet (but not too much) that if you asked Futaba if a Spektrum module (I mean the actual Horizon Hobbies Spectrum Brand) would work in a 3PJ they would say 'no'.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I sent a message to Futaba, and asked. They said the module will work with the 3PJ radio. I went to my local Hobby Town and tried the module in a 3PJS and it fit, didn't have any batteries to try it out, but it should work according to Futaba, plus the Spektrum unit should work also.
Don


----------



## awhite (Feb 10, 2002)

Is anyone using the futaba 2.4 fasst system in four cell racing with out having to use a receiver pack? If so what did you change in the radio settings?


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

The spectrum will work just fine in that radio because i have it in mine,works flawless. the 2.4GHz.


----------



## awhite (Feb 10, 2002)

Bump for post #19


----------



## tanktruck88 (Jan 29, 2002)

I sent an email to Futaba tech support and they told me it does work in the 3PJ system. I went to my LHS and they were told by Futaba that it would not work. He then went and put one into his own 3PJ system and ran a couple of races with it. He had zero issues. The only thing is you have to have the system set to PPM mode. I got one for Christmas and put it into my 3PJ and my 12th scale and have had zero issues with it. It is great not having to worry about mising clips and asking if anyone in on your channel.
FYI:
SPEKTRUM - name of company
spectrum is the technology employed in the system.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

NO, they are not talking about the Spectrum they are talking about the FASST sys. by Futaba.


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

awhite said:


> Is anyone using the futaba 2.4 fasst system in four cell racing with out having to use a receiver pack? If so what did you change in the radio settings?


Also interested in an answer to this post. Anyone got one?


----------



## awhite (Feb 10, 2002)

This thread was directed toward the Futaba 2.4GHz Fasst System and that system only. I know this because I was the one that started the thread. If someone has info about post #19 please post it any info would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## AJS (Mar 21, 2002)

*Great Product*

I have the Futaba system and use it with 3 different cars, and have 3 receivers, I have changed nothing in the radio(other than to PPM), I don't run a receiver pack, I do run 4-cell with all three cars and have had ZERO problems. I run oval brushless 13.5 and 4300. I use both LRP and Novak Speed controls and not a single problem with any of the combinations.


GREAT PRODUCT.


----------



## awhite (Feb 10, 2002)

AJS have you tried running it in HRS mode if so did you have any problems.


----------



## AJS (Mar 21, 2002)

I don't use the HRS system, sorry I can't help you with that.

Used the system this weekend at Cinncinati 79 entries and again zero problems.


----------



## tanktruck88 (Jan 29, 2002)

Awite, I was talking about the Futaba FASST 2.4GHz system with my post. Zero issues at this last weekends race with over 80 enteries. I was using an LRP 7.1 speed control with my car.


----------



## awhite (Feb 10, 2002)

Good deal your are using it in PPM mode I am guessing. I was trying to use mine in HRS and it would shut off about 3 min. in the run when the battery voltage dropped. I had to use a receiver pack to stop this problem.

Thanks for your post tanktruck88 all help app.


----------



## tanktruck88 (Jan 29, 2002)

Awhite, the 3PJ does not support HRS mode (see my post #22 in this thread). That is probably why you were having issues. Set it in PPM mode on it is awesome.


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

tanktruck88 said:


> Awhite, the 3PJ does not support HRS mode (see my post #22 in this thread). That is probably why you were having issues. Set it in PPM mode on it is awesome.


Never saw a mention that he was using a 3pj!

He has 3PK and it is supposed to work in HRS but won't without a receiver pack!


----------



## awhite (Feb 10, 2002)

Yes my question was about the 2.4 Fasst System installed in the 3PK radio in HRS mode. The only way my will run for 4 minutes is with a receiver pack. I haven't tried it in PPM mode may try it this weekend.


----------



## DK47 (Jan 28, 2002)

Ok,i have a newly refurbished 3pjs,just bought the fasst system,and a new 9650 servo.My question is what mode do i use PPM/HRS? Also do i need to leave the factory transmitter antenna screwed in place?


----------



## awhite (Feb 10, 2002)

DK I don't think that the 3PJS supports HRS if so you will have to use it in PPM mode.
I dont run the transmitter antenna.


----------



## DK47 (Jan 28, 2002)

my brain fade,you're right!


----------



## skip724 (Nov 15, 2005)

I saw one person say that they have to run a receiver pack for 4-cell HRS mode. Is anyone else having to do this?

Scott


----------



## awhite (Feb 10, 2002)

Skip724 that would be me but this Saturday a friend was running his in HRS with no receiver pack. I think the problem was my fail safe settings should have been set on hold and fail safe off.


----------



## skip724 (Nov 15, 2005)

Cool. Thanks!!!


----------



## DK47 (Jan 28, 2002)

Ran my new 2.4 system for the 1st time yesterday on a 365 wide outdoor track,no problems all day long!!!!!


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Are you guys seeing any of the "delay" that was being reported with the "SPEKTRUM" stuff?

I do not know if it is still a problem with the "SPEKTRUM" equipment or not. I just remember seeing a few references to it when it came out.


----------



## AJS (Mar 21, 2002)

I have 3 cars that run this system, all 4-cell brushless and never a single problem. Large events, small events, 4300 or 13.5 never a problem of any kind. A Super Product. I also do not run a receiver pack, again never a single problem.


----------



## Matt Kav09 (Mar 14, 2002)

I have a Fasst system coming next week. Are the receiver antennas short like the spektrum?


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

i just bought one while down at the snowbirds. along with a 3pk. the antenna is shorter than the spektrum. it is a lso thinner. all i can say is that it is one awsome product.

Rusty NutZ


----------



## Matt Kav09 (Mar 14, 2002)

Thanks for the info Rusty!


----------



## jbrooks39 (Mar 13, 2006)

awhite said:


> Skip724 that would be me but this Saturday a friend was running his in HRS with no receiver pack. I think the problem was my fail safe settings should have been set on hold and fail safe off.


Is the consensus that this was a settings problem and not an across-the-board problem while running 4 cell in HRS mode?

I just purchased my system tonight and will be using it in a 4 cell oval car with HRS so I want to make sure it will work properly.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## jbrooks39 (Mar 13, 2006)

After reading the instruction manual, is everyone resetting the F/S EVERY TIME they power-up the radio? That seems like a pain in the you-know-what to me.

Is the Spektrum system that way as well?

Joe


----------



## AJS (Mar 21, 2002)

I am not resetting mine at all. 3 months with the system no problems at all. I use the ppm mode not the HRS.


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

The question was about HRS not PPM! I would think there is like 2 buttons to hold to get the setting saved but I am not sure cause I use the HRS Spektrum version and I have never messed with the F/S since the radio was new. I know Allen White changed his radio settings and I am pretty sure he doesn't change them every run so maybe he can chime in and let you know how to save it!


----------



## Al Spina Fan (Oct 29, 2004)

If you run in HRS mode, you set the failsafe on the transmitter for each model. It then functions every run without touching anything. In PPM mode, you need to arm the failsafe each run.


----------



## Eppler (Aug 5, 2007)

Love mine won't use anything else anymore. Buy digital servos for HRS mode worth the money!


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Got mine this week. IT IS AWESOME!!!! NO MORE CRYSTALS!!


----------



## rumracer1 (Nov 24, 2005)

I must be the stupidest person in the world.
i just got my fasst sytem for my 3pk. i installed it per instructions and nothing but red blinkin led on the transmitter and reciver, called futaba talked to a tek said all the fasst tech were gone for the night call back tommorow??? What the heck. What am i doing wrong i thought it was plug and play?

Thanks

k


----------



## rumracer1 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ok got it to work in PPM mode. Wont work in pcm. How about hrs whats the differance? between hrs and ppm?

K


----------

